# Truck & Operator Available for sub work. MA



## NSM (Feb 8, 2013)

Two trucks available. 

Both 1 Ton - One with 9' Fisher, One with 8' Fisher V 

Contact Nic - 401-486-6000


----------



## Bostonyj7 (Oct 30, 2008)

Nic, did you find a plow? I fired a driver because he can not listen to simple directions. if your up and functional, get ahold of me. 

Charlie 978-204-6565

Ive been working on a off truck set up for you. Got the pump and lights, looking for the moldboard


----------



## NSM (Feb 8, 2013)

Yes. I couldnt wait for the insurance check any longer and bit the bullet and picked up a blade. So I'm good to go. Ill give you a call tomorrow morning.


----------

